# Thermaltake Lanbox



## Darksaber (Jan 4, 2007)

The Thermaltake LanBox is a portable case, which - as the name implies - is perfect for LAN parties. It features a large, comfortable and very sturdy handle, while keeping the weight down. It may cost more than other SFF cases out there, but certainly shines in every aspect. We let you know if the money is well spent for this case that is made to be the ultimate LAN party case.

*Show full review*


----------



## EviLZeD (Jan 9, 2007)

wow that case looks sweet i want one hehe u  were even able to fit an 8800gts inside it lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 9, 2007)

It does look nice.  ONLY because of the full size PSU tho.  THat is nice.


----------



## RickyG512 (Jan 9, 2007)

i want one now

is this better than the aspire q pack or wat eva its called, but thats much cheaper and one retailer is doing it for £40 plus a 650watt power supply, thats like $70


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 10, 2007)

as I have tested both the x-qpack and the Lanbox I have to say...the Lanbox is lighter, better, a bit longer (good thing!), has much better build quality and you do not need to worry bout the handle breaking off.

cheers
DS


----------



## Betty (Kung Pow) (Jan 10, 2007)

Thx for a good review.

But i still got some questions if you dont mind 

Is it possible to fit a Zalman 9500 cooler in it?
And can you use the drive bays for opticals to harddrives instead?


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 10, 2007)

Betty (Kung Pow) said:


> Thx for a good review.
> 
> But i still got some questions if you dont mind
> 
> ...



Hi!

-The Zalman 9500 will not fit, as it is to high. 
-Yes you can use the drive bays for hard drives instead. Just use those metal drive rails on the hard drives. Can be bought for a few bucks at any etailer.

cheers
DS


----------



## Betty (Kung Pow) (Jan 12, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> Hi!
> 
> -The Zalman 9500 will not fit, as it is to high.
> -Yes you can use the drive bays for hard drives instead. Just use those metal drive rails on the hard drives. Can be bought for a few bucks at any etailer.
> ...



Will it fit if you remove the optical drivebays, or is it any other cause?
I personally dont use my DVDRW more then like 3-4 times a year, so i can easly remove it


----------



## Wile E (Jan 12, 2007)

Betty (Kung Pow) said:


> Will it fit if you remove the optical drivebays, or is it any other cause?
> I personally dont use my DVDRW more then like 3-4 times a year, so i can easly remove it



You could just put your dvd in an external enclosure anyway. So your idea doesn't seem all that bad.


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 12, 2007)

Betty (Kung Pow) said:


> Will it fit if you remove the optical drivebays, or is it any other cause?
> I personally dont use my DVDRW more then like 3-4 times a year, so i can easly remove it



No it will not, as the CPU is located right under the power supply. The only benefit of not having an optical drive installed, is more space for an extra long PSU.

cheers
DS


----------



## Betty (Kung Pow) (Jan 19, 2007)

So the 60mm the fan ads above the motherboard isnt enough?

This one seems to better in that way compared to the aspire q-pack (or was it x-pack).


----------



## gameseed (May 2, 2007)

*Which Motherboard?*

I wish to recreate Darksaber's lanbox, so i'm trying to figure out which Motherboard Darksaber used?

I'm also trying to get a motherboard where I can put 8GB of memory. As you can see, the Blue Orb II placed by Darksaber covers two of the Memory slots, this is why I need to find a solution! 

Should I: 1) Get a motherboard where the memory slots are farther from the CPU/Cooling Fan
             2) Find a smaller Cooling fan

The dimensions of my Cooling fan are 136 mm X 136 mm X 67 mm
The dimension of the Blue Orb II is 140 mm X 140 mm X 66 mm

Can anybody suggest an alternative Cooling Fan/Motherboard?


----------



## Darksaber (May 2, 2007)

gameseed said:


> I wish to recreate Darksaber's lanbox, so i'm trying to figure out which Motherboard Darksaber used?
> 
> I'm also trying to get a motherboard where I can put 8GB of memory. As you can see, the Blue Orb II placed by Darksaber covers two of the Memory slots, this is why I need to find a solution!
> 
> ...



Hi Gameseed,

well in fact the cooler does not make the memory slots unusable. You will have to install the memory first and then the CPU cooler, but it will fit as long as the memory does not have an extravagant heatsink like the Corsair Dominator or the likes. 

The mainboard used in the review is a Foxconn nForce 430 based mATX board. But I would say that 99% of all mATX should be fine with the Blue Orb 2. 

I do not recommend placing more than 2GB of memory inside a PC running a 32bit OS. Windows would need to divide anything above 3GB into parts. So if you would place 8GB into a system, Windows will rip it into 2x3GB and 1x2GB chunks, as it cannot adress all at once. 

A 64bit system should work, but I doubt that there is any benefit of such large amounts.

cheers
DS


----------



## Pixel3 (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you guys please tell me if this case fits my motherboard: Asus M2A-VM Socket AM2 AMD690G + ATI SB600 Chipset Dual Channel DDR2 800/667/533 Integrated ATI X1250 Graphics Micro ATX

P.S: I know it says Micro ATX in the title but in description it says uATX can you guys please make sure for me and tell me I would appreciate


----------



## RCL_LTD (May 8, 2008)

*Thermaltake Lanbox VF1000BNS (EAN4712487780080)*

It is my firm belief that hard drives are the hardest working component in today’s PC’s and therefore should be kept cool at all times. A simple modification to this case would make me (and a few other gamers) happy. First the curvature of the front bezel makes the end of any 3.5” device (i.e. card reader) stick out changing, lengthening or converting the to smaller slots provides greater comparability with multifunction I/O panels the other option is a new bezel design that allows the front folding door for CDROMS, the ability to add a 5.25” device (i.e. A2349, A2259 ect.) as this may compromise the structural integrity of the bezel the best option would be to remove the lower 7” opening as the case doesn’t support the touch screen anyways. With a slight modification to the mountings that hold the bezel panel on it would be able to support a few different fan options. 1 centered 90/92mm fan or 2x80mm fans side by side (I measured the spacing between the power/reset and the front usb/1394 slots is exactly enough to fit 2x80mm fans). this idea was “borrowed” from the XION and seems to work quite well, that is if its not patented. The HDD cage could also be relocated and a fan cage could be attached to provide cool air right to left (or left to right) from outside, over the drives and out the other side. A “fan cage” could wrap around the fan (what ever size) and be screwed to the case (using a under mount design reminiscent of the "CORE-FAN" support on the sunbeam cases ). As the top of the case has a mesh design it provides an excellent option for airflow. And a fan up to 80mm could be places beside the power supply to blow cool air (or exhaust warm air) over the expansion slots, north bridge, south bridge ect. The only other thing that might be an option is moving the power and reset buttons from the right side, to the left side, removing the USB option all together and providing a 3rd 5.25” slot for an entire host of things (Media Dashboard). This case is very well built and I love the brushed front bezel and modular design. The removable tab for liquid cooling and the thumb screws that hold everything together are an inspired idea, and as always very well packaged. The only sign of “flimsiness” is when both the power supply and mother board tray are removed, and how often does that happen? Stock heat sinks seem to have no clearance issues to spite the fact the power supply sits directly above the CPU socket. Nor do any of the video cards I frequently use. With a few simple cable management items (split wire loom) cables are plenty long enough to be routed around the HDD cage and out of the way improving both looks and airflow. And although it seems that I am complaining I still have to rate this case a good 8 out of 10 as all my “adjustments” are not fully functional as much as aesthetic.
Keep up the good work
~Matthew~

P.S. does this work with Hard Drive Blue LED cooler A2427 or A2375?


----------



## The Metal Gamer (Oct 9, 2008)

does any1 know if you could put a nvidia geforce gtx 260 this?

i was planning on trying but im not sure if theres room and i preffer not to have to cut holes in my case just to make it work


----------

